# FOR ALL YOU SHOTGUN RELOADERS



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently Found out some great news for all of us that reload shotgun. I Made a recent stop at one of my local shop. I was talking to them about their annual sale in march for reloading! At the sale they will most likely be selling shot for $20 to $25 a bag. Which is an awasame price compared to last year. To who all intrested leave me your email address and you can get on their mailing list. You are better off pre ordering, they always run out of shot. Not only shot is all sale its all on sale all componates are on sale. They have a reloading class and free food. Its a great time. Please contact me soon so I can get you on the mailing list.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have been looking around and the prices are falling everywhere, shot is running 28-30 dollars here, and still falling.

The false high seems to be in the past as stockpiles of lead have grown the past 6 months.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Commodity prices of lead have tanked... you will see it for less than $20 a bag in the next 6 months. Don't think you will have to make a mad dash for it.


----------

